# Madonna's old Range Rover



## darms (Mar 8, 2006)

Had the pleasure a while ago to detail Madonna's old 2003 Range Rover (current owner enjoys the VIP pack to the max)

How she arrived



























Foamed with Supersnow









Wheels hit with Billberry









Step hit with APC









Clayed, rinsed, dryed and inspected




































Correction time with Porta Cable, Poorboys SSR2.5



























Swissvax onyx applied


















The money shot


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work, looks spot on. Out of interest, what does the VIP pack entail?


----------



## darms (Mar 8, 2006)

Thx mate. basically the current owner enjoys all servicing and part free for life of the car (benefits of the old VIP pack, not assigned to the owner but the car)

Hence why the current owner splashed out on a 6k+ custom interior


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

darms said:


> Thx mate. basically the current owner enjoys all servicing and part free for life of the car (benefits of the old VIP pack, not assigned to the owner but the car)
> 
> Hence why the current owner splashed out on a 6k+ custom interior


Did they replace the interior due to all the stains Madonna had left in there??

Good work pal


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Lovely work. The VIP pack sounds almost too good to be true


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## rocco (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice, any pics of the interior ?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great finish


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Brilliant finish


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice. Looks like you've got a nice consistent hand speed when polishing too. Nice job.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great job on a lovely Range Rover.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## darms (Mar 8, 2006)

rocco said:


> Nice, any pics of the interior ?


thx mate...na didnt take any of inside


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Brilliant work!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

that paint was 'like a virgin' to your machine polisher :lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Hope you got into the grooves?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Was it a Range Rover Vogue?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Was it a Range Rover Vogue?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

darms said:


> Thx mate. basically the current owner enjoys all servicing and part free for life of the car (benefits of the old VIP pack, not assigned to the owner but the car)
> 
> Hence why the current owner splashed out on a 6k+ custom interior


Dads got the same thing and it's not the lifetime of the car it 5 years or 75k.

Quote from RR.

"A NEW five-year service and maintenance 'VIP' package, is to be standardised across Land Rover's Range Rover range of vehicles. 
Included on all new Range Rovers bought from Land Rover dealers, the package represents £3,000 worth of servicing and replacement parts and will cover Range Rover owners for five years or 75,000 miles of driving.

The package will be transferable with the vehicle at re-sale, together with the three-year unlimited mileage warranty, six-year anti-perforation guarantee and three-year roadside assistance coverage in the UK and mainland Europe"


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

great work! I thought the VIP package was £3000 worth of work and servicing within the first 75k miles?!

either way nice finish!


----------



## voodoocars (Oct 20, 2012)

There is a better car reflected in the money shot... Nice work though.


----------



## darms (Mar 8, 2006)

voodoocars said:


> There is a better car reflected in the money shot... Nice work though.


She my very own baby, 2001 classic impreza (one careful owner)


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

And heres us thinking the VIP pack was something handed out to celebs when its just a glorified service pack lol! Rangie looks fantastic!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice

Great work :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and looks good after all your hard work


----------



## Fromagerman (Jan 10, 2011)

A 2003? Was the body converted to the later year?
It looks great. I'd love to do this.


----------



## darms (Mar 8, 2006)

Fromagerman said:


> A 2003? Was the body converted to the later year?
> It looks great. I'd love to do this.


You got it mate, it sure was :thumb:


----------

